# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ti nuk je më.....

## studente22

undefinedundefinedundefined
dje gjithcka perfundoi me ane te telefonit.,ah sa do te doja te mos ta kisha ngritur kurr ate telefon.dikush me morri dhe me tha qe ti segzistoje me.qe mbylle syte pa pare pare per here te fundit te mite.sikur e ndieja qe do fluturoje larg. kishte dite qe te shikoja ne enderr dhe  endieja qe do me ikje.genjeja veten kur thoja qe sishte e mundur zoti sdo me linte perseri vetem.po ja qe ndodhi.ende s ebesoj qe do kthehem mbrapa dhe sdo shoh syte e tu.akoma me kujtohet hera e fundit kur te pashe.e ndieje qe po ikje dhe e dija qe po te puthja per here te fundit.kur te perqafova e dija qe per here te fundit te ndieja prane meje.ndiej akoma frymen tende.mbreme svura gjume ne sy,doja te qaja dhe smundesha.vetem me trembte erresira dhe qendroja me driten hapur.mbyllja syte dhe trembesha.me dukej se do me merrje me vete atje ku kishe shkuar.ende sme besohet qe sdo degjoj me zerin tend.dhe me vret me shume fakti qe smunda te te them lamtumire.asgje sdo  jete tani si me pare.as lotet e mi sjane te njejte.tani kuptova qe sjam gje  ne kete bote dhe jam vetem nje kalimtere ne kete bote makabre.kur mendon se i ke te gjitha ste le zoti dhe te merr gjene me te bukur \qe ke.mendoja s etani do ishe e lumtur po sa gabova.gjithcka sa kishte filluar asgje skishte mbaruar.mbreme  e dija qe me shihje qelart po ndihesha kaq vetem dhe smund te qaja.e kisha te veshtire sepse edhe smund te them qe ti ke vdekurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr/
sepse sma ndien zemra,dhe te tere me genjejne kur me thone q e sapo u be varrimi yt.i bie pa pushim numrave te etlefonit me shpresen e  marre s edo te degoj zerin tend.
ah zot me trego numrin e sakte.
kushtuar njerit perj personave me te rendesishem  te ejtes time q efatkeqsisht me la dje.

----------


## [xeni]

Ngushellime studente!

Zoti ta lehtesofte dhimbjen...

----------


## Anisela

Ai person te eshte larguar fizikisht!Momentet,kujtimet dhe lumturia e koheve qe keni kaluar bashke,do jete nje ure qe ju lidh shpirterisht!Ngushellimet e mija!

----------


## JUST_ME

> undefinedundefinedundefined
> dje gjithcka perfundoi me ane te telefonit.,ah sa do te doja te mos ta kisha ngritur kurr ate telefon.dikush me morri dhe me tha qe ti segzistoje me.qe mbylle syte pa pare pare per here te fundit te mite.sikur e ndieja qe do fluturoje larg. kishte dite qe te shikoja ne enderr dhe  endieja qe do me ikje.genjeja veten kur thoja qe sishte e mundur zoti sdo me linte perseri vetem.po ja qe ndodhi.ende s ebesoj qe do kthehem mbrapa dhe sdo shoh syte e tu.akoma me kujtohet hera e fundit kur te pashe.e ndieje qe po ikje dhe e dija qe po te puthja per here te fundit.kur te perqafova e dija qe per here te fundit te ndieja prane meje.ndiej akoma frymen tende.mbreme svura gjume ne sy,doja te qaja dhe smundesha.vetem me trembte erresira dhe qendroja me driten hapur.mbyllja syte dhe trembesha.me dukej se do me merrje me vete atje ku kishe shkuar.ende sme besohet qe sdo degjoj me zerin tend.dhe me vret me shume fakti qe smunda te te them lamtumire.asgje sdo  jete tani si me pare.as lotet e mi sjane te njejte.tani kuptova qe sjam gje  ne kete bote dhe jam vetem nje kalimtere ne kete bote makabre.kur mendon se i ke te gjitha ste le zoti dhe te merr gjene me te bukur \qe ke.mendoja s etani do ishe e lumtur po sa gabova.gjithcka sa kishte filluar asgje skishte mbaruar.mbreme  e dija qe me shihje qelart po ndihesha kaq vetem dhe smund te qaja.e kisha te veshtire sepse edhe smund te them qe ti ke vdekurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr/
> sepse sma ndien zemra,dhe te tere me genjejne kur me thone q e sapo u be varrimi yt.i bie pa pushim numrave te etlefonit me shpresen e  marre s edo te degoj zerin tend.
> ah zot me trego numrin e sakte.
> kushtuar njerit perj personave me te rendesishem  te ejtes time q efatkeqsisht me la dje.



Se pari te uroj ngushellimet e mia.

Sinqerisht me erdhi shume keq,por jeta eshte nje det i trazuar dhe ne na duhet te perballemi me dallget e saj te cmendura! 

Te lutem, perpiqu qe ta kalosh sa me lehte kete dhembje therese dhe mos u dorezo kurre ne dallget e jetes!

Nga nje mike.

----------


## Hyllien

Ngushellimet e mia.
Ky eshte realiteti, kjo bote ka dashuri, lumturi, miqesi po dhe dhimbje, ndarje, e hidherime aq se e detyrojne njeriun te protestoje: Kjo nuk mund te jete e gjitha, dua nje vend perfekt, ne enderr, ne mendje apo ne realitet....dhe besoj se ky nuk eshte fundi. Diku ne do ti gjejme serish te dashurit tane. Njeriu do te jete me ata qe do edhe nje here tjeter por kesaj here pafundesisht, Keshtu e mendoj dhe shpresoj une!

----------


## marsela

_Studente eshte vertet e trishtueshme..
Uroj qe Zoti te ta lehtesoje dhimbjen!
Jeta vazhdon..Ather kur ti mendon se s'ke me forca cdo gje nis e merr rrugen e vet!
Ah edhe nje keshille miqsore, mos i ler kujtimet te drejtojn ditet e tua!
Edhe nje here ngushellime te sinqerta.._

----------


## good devil

merre me lehte

----------


## whisper

Ka  ca  lloj  dhimbjesh  ku  ngushellimi  nuk  te  ngushellon  dot! Kurajo !

----------


## maratonomak

> Ka  ca  lloj  dhimbjesh  ku  ngushellimi  nuk  te  ngushellon  dot! Kurajo !


SHUME   E   VERTETE     .

----------


## Poeti

Fjala ngushëllim shpesh nuk e ka peshën e duhur të cilën e kërkon momenti!
Por.. kjo fjalë përdoret gjithënjë në këso rastesh, prandaj ngushëllime.

Tani dua që për të gjithë ata që e kanë përjetuar dhembjen e ndarjës të shkruaj atë që më flen në zemër:
Jeta është një gotë e mbushur me helm, dhe ajo gotë sa më gjatë të jetojmë, mbushet më shumë, prandaj edhe me kalimin e viteve pjesa e hidhur e jetës bëhet më e shumët se ajo e ëmbëla!!!   Por, njeriu me kalimin e këtyre viteve, kalitete, forcohet dhe në një mënyrë mësohet me hallet dhe dhembjet e jetës.
Më ngjanë se jeta ka dy gota (njëra e hidhur, më e madhe, dhe tjetra e embël dhe më e vogël), të cilat çdo ditë e mbushin jetën tonë. Me qenëse në rini këtë gotën e ëmbël e konsumojë më shumë, për pjesën e mbetur të jetës na mbetet ta konsumojmë vetëm pjesën e hidhur!! Por qfarë të bëjme, jeta është e tillë,nuk ndryshohet dot...

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

I had a nightmare last
Night 
I woke up and saw
You were afraid !!
On the harsh life way
We will travel through
It is so much easier
When we are in
Two
It is so much harder
Crying without
You

----------


## studente22

undefinedundefinedundefinedeshte e vertet qe njeriu vuan nga ndarja po shpeshhere kjo ndarje te jep force.dikur dikush me pyeti se kur mbaron bota per mua.atehere me pafajshemrine  e nje femije u pergjigja kur mbyll une syte.kurse tani e mendoj ndryshe.smbaron bota me mua,mbaroj vetem une.dhe mbrapa le njerezit  etjere qe  ata me rradhen  etyre percjellin te te  tjeret kujtimet me mua.dhe ne njefare menyre ne nuk ndahemi fare nga njeri tjetri.derisa te egzistojen  kujtimet shpresa,deshira,dashuria,lumturia gezimi,hidherimi, egzistojme dhe ne .une keshtu  emendoj tani dhe mendoj se dhimbja te jep me shuem force per te jetuar endrrat e tua me me pasion sepse ne njefare menyre jeton per vete,per ata qe ke prane dhe per ata qe te lane.

----------


## Jona

E dashur, me vjen keq per humbjen tende, por te lutem mos e lejo veten te biesh ne depresjon me kujtimet e se kaluares (ta them nga pervoja). Mire eshte qe te konsultohesh me psikologun e shkolles.

----------


## Foleja_

E nderuara  Studente!
Te  them vetem nje fjale  qe  me nje rast me ka thene nje  mik:"humbjen  ta ndjesh aq deri sa te kesh force  ta kontrollosh mendjen dhe  shpirtin",dhe ne momentet me te veshtira  Mua  kjo me ka ndihmuar! 
         Ngushellime  te sinqerta nga une.

----------


## Poeti

Studente e nderuar,
E sheh se të gjithë të ofrojnë mbështetje, por mbështjen që të jep Foleja_ , është diçka që mund të ta ofroj vetëm personi që e ka shijuar hidhërimin....(uroj që të tillë të ketë sa më pak).
 Kjo shumë i ngjan thënjes së NASTRADINIT: " Le të vijë të më vizitoj vetëm ai që ka rënë nga dardha (në nje rast kur ishte rëzuar vet ai)"!
Prandaj të lutem që këto këshilla ti marrish si një dëshirë dhe këshillë që sa më parë ta tejkalosh dhëmbjen dhe jetën ta marrish ashtu sikur është (sa do e keqe të jetë ajo).

----------


## EDUARDI

mar pjese ne kete qe ke kaluar ti sepse dhe mua si ty me la dikush qe me dhemb ne shpirt dhe po i ke lexu poezite e mia duhet ta kuptosh ne qofte se i lexon si tregim dhe jo si poezi

me vjen keq dhe te uroj fat ne jete

----------


## studente22

sinqerisht faleminderit te gjithve.dhe eshte em gjithemend nje ndihme e madhe ne momente te caktuara.tani e kam marrwe pak veten sado te vuaj kuptova se ai njeri gjendet eprseri em mua.faleminderit per ndihemne.

----------


## EDUARDI

ah sikur te qe jkshu mi lal sdo ishin te gjithe ne humor haro ate qe ke kalu shiko jeten qe ke perpara
kto qe po ti them ty mi than mua te tjere para disa diteve sepse un jam ke keq se ty

----------


## studente22

se di pse po pikat  e shiut me sjellin perseri tek ty.tek lotete e tu,tek buzeqeshja jote.dhe ende ndjej nje dhimbje qe si gjemb me godet akoma ne shpirt.sdi cte them.ka momente qe e marr me problemet e jetes time te harroj.po nata vjen serish dhge persei ne endrrat e ti.mysafiri i perjetshem.nje kjenge qe degjova tani thote q ejemi emsuar te tere te jetojme me nje plage ne zemer.ende se di nese do jem kaq e forte te jetoj pa ty.pa syte e tu.se di pse po ende gjithcka e lidh me ty.dje pashe dike q ete ngjante shume.rrija e shikoja e heshtur dhe sdegjoja cbehej rreth meje.veshtroja vetem ate si beb i vogel qe kerkon te marri dicka qe prinderit ja kane fshehur.sdi cte them me.di vetem qe me mungon puthja jote.me mungon ti shpirti im.

----------


## Dito

> undefinedundefinedundefined
> dje gjithcka perfundoi me ane te telefonit.,ah sa do te doja te mos ta kisha ngritur kurr ate telefon.dikush me morri dhe me tha qe ti segzistoje me.qe mbylle syte pa pare pare per here te fundit te mite.sikur e ndieja qe do fluturoje larg. kishte dite qe te shikoja ne enderr dhe  endieja qe do me ikje.genjeja veten kur thoja qe sishte e mundur zoti sdo me linte perseri vetem.po ja qe ndodhi.ende s ebesoj qe do kthehem mbrapa dhe sdo shoh syte e tu.akoma me kujtohet hera e fundit kur te pashe.e ndieje qe po ikje dhe e dija qe po te puthja per here te fundit.kur te perqafova e dija qe per here te fundit te ndieja prane meje.ndiej akoma frymen tende.mbreme svura gjume ne sy,doja te qaja dhe smundesha.vetem me trembte erresira dhe qendroja me driten hapur.mbyllja syte dhe trembesha.me dukej se do me merrje me vete atje ku kishe shkuar.ende sme besohet qe sdo degjoj me zerin tend.dhe me vret me shume fakti qe smunda te te them lamtumire.asgje sdo  jete tani si me pare.as lotet e mi sjane te njejte.tani kuptova qe sjam gje  ne kete bote dhe jam vetem nje kalimtere ne kete bote makabre.kur mendon se i ke te gjitha ste le zoti dhe te merr gjene me te bukur \qe ke.mendoja s etani do ishe e lumtur po sa gabova.gjithcka sa kishte filluar asgje skishte mbaruar.mbreme  e dija qe me shihje qelart po ndihesha kaq vetem dhe smund te qaja.e kisha te veshtire sepse edhe smund te them qe ti ke vdekurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr/
> sepse sma ndien zemra,dhe te tere me genjejne kur me thone q e sapo u be varrimi yt.i bie pa pushim numrave te etlefonit me shpresen e  marre s edo te degoj zerin tend.
> ah zot me trego numrin e sakte.
> kushtuar njerit perj personave me te rendesishem  te ejtes time q efatkeqsisht me la dje.


Nje firme e nje anetari te ketij forumi ka pergjigjen e dhimbjes suaj: C`do gje kalon, por sa e dhimbshme eshte ne momentin qe e perjeton.
E jeta vazhdon studente22, U prehte ne paqe gjysma jote.

Dito.

----------

